# Rabbit Beagle AKC - Needs home



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey all,

I recently gave my beagle to a Kennel on the west side of MI thinking that they were going to keep him and let him live there. They told me that they were going to sell him. So I have the option to get him back. 

I am looking for a home for him (outside kennel / with pack of beagles) and a person who hunts rabbit a ton. I am hoping to find someone that will let me come hunt with him once a year..

Let me know if anyone is interested. 

Yes he is fixed.


----------



## sally maye (Sep 22, 2005)

Your male is welcome in my kennel and you can hunt with me anytime. 269-350-1465 i live in southwestern michigan


----------

